# New Anthology to commemorate five years of The Write Fantastic



## Ian Whates

To commemorate the fifth anniversary of the The Write Fantastic, NewCon Press is proud to present an anthology of all new fiction from the current membership of TWF.

Contents:

1. Introduction – Stan Nicholls
2. Remembrance – Juliet E McKenna
3. I Shaved Half Emperor Cyrrhenius – Chaz Brenchley
4. Song for a Naming Day – Sarah Ash
5. Persephone’s Chamber – Freda Warrington
6. Birthday of the Oligarch – Kari Sperring
7. The Anniversary – Jessica Rydill
8. Smoergaen’s Bane – Ian Whates
9. The Rape of the Stalactite – Liz Williams
Authors’ Biographies and Selected Bibliography

The book will be launched at a special one day convention in Oxford (also featuring Geoff Ryman, Ian Watson, Ben Jeapes, Stephen Deas, Mike Shevdon and more...) http://www.thewritefantastic.com/anniversary.html

The book will be available both as a paperback, and as a limited edition hardback of just 50 copies. Although not promoted as a 'signed' limited edition, each hardback will be signed by most if not all the contributing authors. 
Available from www.newconpress.co.uk


----------



## Ian Whates

Oops... meant to add a cover image. 

Here it is, featuring artwork by the multi-talented Jim Mortimore.


----------



## J-WO

Will there be any copies at AltFiction?


----------



## Ian Whates

J-WO said:


> Will there be any copies at AltFiction?


 
Yes, Jim,

I'll bring a few copies of each edition along (the hardback's more than half gone already) to the signing event, though I won't have an actual table there.

Best,

Ian.


----------



## Brian G Turner

Sounds good - will watch out for this at Alt Fiction as well.


----------

